# [Droits] Impossible de supprimer un dossier. (résolu)

## fo_o

Bonjour.

Je patauge un peu, en root je ne peux pas supprimer un certain dossier, ni même modifier le chmod etc...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Merging x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12 to /
> 
> --- /usr/
> ...

 

Ok pas de soucis:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # rm -Rf /var/db/pkg/x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12
> 
> rm: ne peut enlever `/var/db/pkg/x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12/CBUILD': Permission non accordée
> ...

 

J'en ai vu des belles, mais alors celle là   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

Et avec un petit coup de "chown" avant le "rm -Rf" ??

```
chown -R root:portage /var/db/pkg/x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12
```

S'il est encore récalcitrant "chmod" est ton ami :

```
chmod -R ug+wrx /var/db/pkg/x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12
```

(seul le "+w" est nécessaire mais comme tout va être supprimé   :Wink: )

Enjoy !

----------

## fo_o

damn   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # chown -R root:portage /var/db/pkg/x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12
> 
> chown: ne peut accéder `/var/db/pkg/x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12/CBUILD': Permission non accordée
> ...

 

Alors va savoir ce qu'il s'est passé là dedans... Sinon je pensais y aller à coups de livecd...   :Confused: [/quote]

----------

## kwenspc

bizarre ton truc, c'est comme si root n'avait pas tous les droits. Serait ton passwd/shadow qui aurait changé?

----------

## fo_o

bah j'ai rien toucher à mon compte root depuis l'installe, même pas le passwd

----------

## geekounet

Système de fichier corrompu ? Tu l'as vérifié ?

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Peut-être que ça n'a rien à voir mais on dirait qu'il y a un flag d'immuabilité qui traine sur ce répertoire (vérifiable avec un ls -lo).

Essaie ça :

```

# chflags -R noschg /var/db/pkg/x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12

# rm -rf /var/db/pkg/x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12

```

EDIT : Il semblerait que chflags soit purement BSD, l'équivalent Linux est chattr, essaie de voir avec ça.

----------

## fo_o

en effet, ça donne ça:

```

libXft-2.1.12 # ls -lo

ls: ne peut accéder CBUILD: Permission non accordée

ls: ne peut accéder CFLAGS: Permission non accordée

ls: ne peut accéder DEPEND: Permission non accordée

total 0

?????????? ? ? ?            ? CBUILD

?????????? ? ? ?            ? CFLAGS

?????????? ? ? ?            ? DEPEND

```

je regarde pour chattr.

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Système de fichier corrompu ? Tu l'as vérifié ?

 

+1

----------

## jul16ar

mouarf, ne même pas pouvoir faire un ls en root, c'est vraiment étrange. je vote aussi pour la corruption du système de fichier.

----------

## Ey

Ou un FS mounté en read-only...

----------

## geekounet

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Ou un FS mounté en read-only...

 

Pas quand on a ça, ya un problème en plus  :Wink: 

 *fo_o wrote:*   

> en effet, ça donne ça:
> 
> ```
> 
> libXft-2.1.12 # ls -lo
> ...

 

----------

## Temet

Pour info y a déjà eu un sujet du même type sur le forum (le coup du point d'interrogation), c'était bien le fs qui avait pris un coup de la gueule et un fsck avait rétablit le truc.

----------

## fo_o

Merci de vos réponses, ces fichiers étaient bien corrompus.

mon ami fsck a tout réparer   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# fsck -t reiserfs /dev/hda1 
> 
> Replaying journal..
> ...

 

Ceci dit, comment est-ce possible que certains fichiers se donnent du mal comme ça ? 

Surtout que je n'y ai jamais mis les pieds... bizard bizard

----------

## vdemeester

```
/var/db/pkg/
```

Toi tu n'y met jamais les pieds, peut-être, mais à mon avis portage y met très très souvent les pieds. Une petite fausse manip, un petit reboot sauvage mal placé, ou juste un affaiblissement de la concentration atomique du disque dur (comme ça je raconte que des conneries  :Very Happy: ), font que, quelques fois des fichiers très très utilisés se donnent beaucoup de mal  :Very Happy: .

----------

